# beer 30 lights out bass tournament



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

beer:30, the pub and grill at the swamp house for those who have't been, is holding lights out bass tournaments on escambia river beginning this thursday evening. entry will be $20 per boat. blast off at 5 pm and weigh in at 8 pm. teams weigh in 5 fish, first and second place, plus a lunker pot will be paid. get there early and check in with beer:30.

any questions call brett johnson 850 698 4191


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I assume this will be 2 person team format? How often will you be having these tournaments? This sounds like a good idea but I can't make it this Thursday. Should be able to come next Thursday if this is something you will be doing weekly.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Three Hour tournament?


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Three hour tournament?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

kandv2000 said:


> Three hour tournament?


3 hour tournaments are real popular on the big lakes in Alabama and Tennessee. Just a good excuse to have some competition lake in the evenings when the waters are not crowded with other tournaments and pleasure boaters.


----------



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

yea 2 guys or ladies per boat with three hours to fish. the tournaments will be held every thursday


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Can I fish by myself?​


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

white2244bass said:


> Can I fish by myself?


Yes...You can fish alone, or as a team!


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't forget about this tomorrow afternoon/night. Come on down and fish, or watch the weigh in...Beer30 / Swamphouse on Escambia. 5-8 pm...


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

*Great idea* will try for your next one busy this thur night.:thumbup:


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

I wont make it tonight but I'll be there next thursday for sure! would some one message me the full details though?


----------



## jch5407 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great Idea. I hope it is a success. I won't be able to make it this Thursday but hopefully the next.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

there are no rules. no livewell checks ahead of time, no fish measured etc.. Same guy won 3 weeks straight.


----------



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

dont forget tourney tomorrow! registration begins at 4


----------

